
Cops Say Uber Driver Saved Passenger, 16, from Sex Trafficking - caseysoftware
https://www.yahoo.com/news/cops-uber-driver-saved-passenger-231639368.html
======
caseysoftware
While the topic is important but not tech related, I shared because I think
there's another story here.. about the data.

Odds are this wasn't the first time the (alleged) pimps used Uber to deliver
the girl. If that is the case, there should be a series of drop offs and pick
ups at hotels. Cross reference that GPS data with phone records or emails and
you could build a compelling - _though maybe circumstantial_ \- case. That's
what convinces people to flip.

Then the goal can move beyond two pimps and potentially see a larger network.

